# lexington KY



## firefirst (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone here that shoot's 22 target?????????


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Can't say I do, although I've seen people shooting some nice .22s at Bud's. If you head in there and ask, I'm sure they can get you pointed in the right direction.

KG


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I shoot .22's out of my Sig 226 9mm


----------



## bob4444 (Oct 28, 2011)

I shoot a Puma 1911 22LR


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

I shoot a Ruger single ten and a Henry 'mare's laig'....


----------

